# igi 3 not running



## sydney captain (Dec 15, 2013)

I can not run igi 3 video game on my 64bit windows 7 its say that its not compatable


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What are your system specs?

The minimum requirements for the game are pretty low but I've some integrated video not meet the 32 meg requirement in the past.



> Minimum System Requirements:
> * OS: Windows XP, Vista
> * CPU: Intel 1 GHz
> * RAM: 128 MB
> ...


----------

